

Godaddy parking page results in a disgraceful UDRP decision - larrys
http://domainnamewire.com/2011/12/08/what-a-disgraceful-udrp-decision/

======
brk
Yet another reason to avoid using GoDaddy.

~~~
larrys
Well, we are a competitor to godaddy and this really isn't their fault the way
I read the story (as much as I would like to heap on them, which I could do
for other things, this isn't one of those times).

